# my tank



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

http://s1250.photobucket.com/albums...inck/?action=view&current=20120516_195907.jpg


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking good but you should get ontop of that algae pronto. I recommend cleaning off as much as you can, doing a 10-15% waterchange and reducing the photoperiod for a couple of weeks. Let the plants outcompete the algae in the initial cycling period and you will be fine.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks nice Joe!

can you upload the pics in http://imgur.com/ its much better than photobucket.

as for alge, Solarz mentioned in his tank thread that duckweed cleaned out the algae


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

so i should scrape that algae? i was going to let my shrimp at it

and i just put in ductweed two days ago (Y)


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

GAT said:


> Looks nice Joe!
> 
> can you upload the pics in http://imgur.com/ its much better than photobucket.
> 
> as for alge, Solarz mentioned in his tank thread that duckweed cleaned out the algae


Duckweed cleaned out my green water, not algae on glass though.

I think Joe is running CO2, so unless he starts seeing hair algae growing on the plants, there's nothing to worry about. To take care of algae on glass, use a good magnetic scraper. The cherry shrimp love to graze on this algae, but it can get annoying if it starts obstructing your view.

One thing I've noticed is that BN Plecos work wonders at clearing algae on glass. I have 2 in my 79-gallon planted. Before I got them, I had to manually wipe off algae every two weeks or so. It's been two weeks since I last wiped the glass, more out of habit than anything else, and the glass is still very clear.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

i do have c02 running, put directly into the water

ive had that string algae before, is that from to much co2? how is that supposed to be treated? 

and ive been thinking of adding some plecos/ fish soon but im going to be very pciky about it 

and ive also been thinking of adding way more rock, like covering the whole back wall............. not sure yet thou


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

ill make an account later on this week ,are the images bigger?


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Dude, I think what you have are diatoms. Get some ottos and a pleco or two to help control them.

Cutting down on your photoperiod wouldn't hurt as well, and the algae isn't because of too much co2.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

joe said:


> i do have c02 running, put directly into the water
> 
> ive had that string algae before, is that from to much co2? how is that supposed to be treated?
> 
> ...


It's the other way around, CO2 helps keep algae at bay, which is why you shouldn't have to worry about algae unless something goes very wrong.

I think you can safely add BN Plecos to your tank. There is a cherry shrimp breeder on here called "McKen", and he keeps albino BN Plecos in his RCS breeding tanks. He's got literally tons shrimps in there and plenty of BN Plecos as well, so I think you would be fine.

Just to give you some perspective, I feel that I have more cherries crawling around in my 79-gallon community tank than in my 20-gallon shrimp-only tank.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

Kooka said:


> Dude, I think what you have are diatoms. Get some ottos and a pleco or two to help control them.
> 
> Cutting down on your photoperiod wouldn't hurt as well, and the algae isn't because of too much co2.[/Q]
> 
> what are diatoms?


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

The brown "algae" on the right side is, or looks like diatoms. They are single celled with silicate skeletons. Common on a new tank until the silicates from substrate etc are used up.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diatom


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

Anoobias said:


> The brown "algae" on the right side is, or looks like diatoms. They are single celled with silicate skeletons. Common on a new tank until the silicates from substrate etc are used up.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diatom


wooow thats crazy...
so an autocat would eat this?


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

do you think this tank would look better with the whole back wall covered in rock?

or just a tiny bit more on the right a and give it a u shape


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Anoobias said:


> The brown "algae" on the right side is, or looks like diatoms. They are single celled with silicate skeletons. Common on a new tank until the silicates from substrate etc are used up.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diatom


Yes, this. I wouldn't change any of the hardscape, looks good as it is now. But then again, its your tank!

Otto cats would clean the diatoms up for sure. Get a hold of the algae now before you regret it later.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

just put in 3 autos


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

i also took out the mesh, some of the moss was growing good on it, i just didnt wanna have to worry about something getting stuck behind it.

now i can add fish without worries  prob gonna add a nice pleco now

and i was thinking about some SAEs but they will eat small shrimp right?

i have some cherry shrimp and i was wondering if i should keep a breeding tank for stable high numbers


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

i got a black pleco with white spots, now im gonna get an l333 haha


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

saw a single thread of string algae...

suggestions? how can I kill it early


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

*New pics *

http://s1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh538/joezinck/?action=view&current=20120523_162903.jpg
http://s1250.photobucket.com/albums...inck/?action=view&current=20120523_162852.jpg
http://s1250.photobucket.com/albums...inck/?action=view&current=20120523_162726.jpg


----------



## 1101cody (Apr 20, 2011)

Really enjoy our hard scape tank if very nice!


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

i think im going to add neons or rasbora harlequin i think the rasbora may look better with the colour of the hardscape, but the neons might stand out more.. what do you think? i wanna put in about 10-40 fish make a big small community tank


----------

